# All good things.....



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

love it! but... say it ain't so???


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wait... are the llamas disbanding, or are you going rogue and destroying them?!

Life without llamas... I dunno what to do about that...


----------



## lugnut (Nov 3, 2012)

looks funny but i don't really understand probably because i am too new though i do see the brain and what looks like pinhead. but still damn good little sketch better art skills than i could claim


lugs


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

... must come to an end sooner or later. Its been great times from start to finish. So many awesome memories. 

:rip: :llama:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

So.... wait.... the llamas.... the llamas forfeit...



SQUIDS FOR THE WIN!!!


Squids rule, llamas drool! 
Squids rule, llamas drool! 
Squids rule, llamas drool! 


:gn Viva la revolution!!!! :gn


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> So.... wait.... the llamas.... the llamas forfeit...
> 
> SQUIDS FOR THE WIN!!!
> 
> ...


Not so quick you old retarded.. uh.. I mean, retired squid. There is one last bit of business to take care of...

:evil:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

!



-ing, ed-up, !















... !




You damn, dirty llamas better be talkin' about Ron!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Years from now when the earth is a vast wasteland, and some alien civilization comes to trudge through the remains to figure out just who we were, that picture, still floating around in the interwebs somewhere, is going to make somebody's head explode because of the sheer awesomeness.

I was proud to be a ZKer, but that picture actually makes me shed a tear.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I have seen that top picture personally... Took place in my house... Drunk llamas everywhere. Thongs and hats. 

I still have nightmares...

Edit: Might as well post a LITTLE seriousness... The members of the ZK are really responsible for my membership on this forum and led me down the path to where I am now. People like Kipp, Shawn, Matt, Kevin. They definitely have kept me around and make this place what it really is.

Double Edit: Might as well give them credit for making the Squids too... It did start with the 3 OGs hitting Kipp after all.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Always been a fan of many ZKs, sorry to see it be disbanded. It was an excellent run. 

Looking forward to seeing what the grand finale is. My assumption is it will end where it started.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

I wasn't here for the festivities and the disbanding makes me a little sad. The legendary llamas I'd heard of are going the way of the Dodo


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

As one of the almost original ZK's (only missed the very first bombing) who has since retired... it is without a doubt a sad day for me personally. The ZK and ZK 2.0 did some awesome stuff here on Puff and we were the ORIGINALS!! All other groups followed. We had a long, long run with some truly original things and we were the best at dishing it out and the best at taking it too. Props to the guys who stayed in as they really did a helluva job. And an awful lot of current bombers got their feet wet with ZK so in that sense the group will live on.

I could keep going but alas - if Puff is like the movies or TV, well, you never know...

Farewell for now all my brothers who ever wore the moniker of "llama" or "dirty llama" - you are all legends!! :llama: FOR LIFE!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

about that 1 last thing.....

1z0888AX0321199???


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Bye bye llamas! I'm very interested in how this last one goes down...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm skeptical, I think this is a dirty llama trick!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

it seems that the Lamas are going out with a Bang!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

well lets see....attempt 5 at trying to type something and not sound sappy.

nope trial 5 failure.... ill think of something eventually i suppose


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know what to say beside cya dirty :llama: You've been an excellent part of the community.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Its been a great run....










oh... and one last thing:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I was only a Llama for a short time, but I sure am gonna miss the camaraderie!

But I sure can't wait for our last hurrah


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Like David, in all seriousness, you llamas will be missed. Both the original ZK, and their Captain Ass, as well as the new-school 2.0 under the leadership of Kevin have been instrumental in building this community we all enjoy. The culture of bombing took on a nature of it's own under the thumb of you dirty llamas, and it's you we have to thank for the first _real_ bombing supergroup (the Squids, obviously), and subsequently all the others (LOBs, BOOM inc, Wham-Bam, etc) as well.

Llamas, as a group, your antics are responsible for countless other brothers' involvement in the ongoing fun (my own included), and what you've done for this community in creating a culture of generosity, mutual admiration, and brotherhood will never be forgotten!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well done llamas, well done. All of the members individually will still be well respected members, we just can't call them llamas anymore....ahhh who am i kidding, you'll all always be llamas in my book:thumb:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

jphank said:


> I was only a Llama for a short time


When was this!? Why was I not informed?!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Like David, in all seriousness, you llamas will be missed. Both the original ZK, and their Captain Ass, as well as the new-school 2.0 under the leadership of Kevin have been instrumental in building this community we all enjoy. The culture of bombing took on a nature of it's own under the thumb of you dirty llamas, and it's you we have to thank for the first _real_ bombing supergroup (the *L.O.B.*, obviously), and subsequently all the others (BOOM inc, Wham-Bam, etc...*and the Squids, I suppose*) as well.
> 
> Llamas, as a group, your antics are responsible for countless other brothers' involvement in the ongoing fun (my own included), and what you've done for this community in creating a culture of generosity, mutual admiration, and brotherhood will never be forgotten!


fixed it for ya, little buddy


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

lugnut said:


> looks funny but i don't really understand probably because i am too new though i do see the brain and what looks like pinhead. but still damn good little sketch better art skills than i could claim
> 
> lugs


the reason you see the mouse and myself in that picture, J, is because we were both ZK before we formed the LOB

Shuckins is in the picture because the ZK were formed to battle the terror that is Zilla

so, if you look at the genealogy....Shuckins begat the ZK, who begat the LOB, kinda sorta.

and the Squids?...well, they're just irritating doofuses, so we don't really pay much attention to them.ound:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

You just watch it, Pinhead!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

From the looks of the comic I would maybe not smoke or drink anything bombed you way llamas. It might be
Poisoned.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

meatcake said:


> From the looks of the comic I would maybe not smoke or drink anything bombed you way llamas. It might be
> Poisoned.


hahahahaha my scanner made the pic blurry... there is a jug of kool-aid in the background


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You just watch it, Pinhead!












you're just a dorky little glutton for punishment, aren't ya.....maybe I should just obliterate this Quasi-Retirement home you seem to be flip-flopping out of and be done with it once and for all.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> hahahahaha my scanner made the pic blurry... there is a jug of kool-aid in the background


yeah, but it had a distinctive urine aroma to it, so I think it might've been spiked.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you're just a dorky little glutton for punishment, aren't ya.....maybe I should just obliterate this Quasi-Retirement home you seem to be flip-flopping out of and be done with it once and for all.


Dude, you already destroyed my dojo! Quick destroying my residences!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> and the Squids?...well, they're just irritating doofuses, so we don't really pay much attention to them.ound:


Hmm...


ouirknotamuzd said:


> I don't care what I say about you Squids..you guys are okay.


I can always hang on to this one. Might make a good signature actually.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Woah... Pete said that? Pete actually said that... I can't believe Pete said that!

:biglaugh:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Woah... Pete said that? Pete actually said that... I can't believe Pete said that!
> 
> :biglaugh:


Pinhead Jr.: "you and me both, Sergeant Dork...Dude, how drunk were you when you typed that?"

Herfabomber: "I plead the Fifth."

Pinhead Jr.: "drank a fifth sounds more like it...AAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dude, you already destroyed my dojo! Quit destroying my residences!


*Brain: *Wait!!! You have more then one residence?!? Good to know... Good to know...

*Inner Pinky Voice:* So sad to see the ZK go...

*Brain:* I know, we learned a lot from them in our 3 weeks as a ZK... Thank you for allowing us to participate in this event...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *Wait!!! You have more then one residence?!? Good to know... Good to know...
> 
> *Inner Pinky Voice:* So sad to see the ZK go...
> 
> *Brain:* I know, we learned a lot from them in our 3 weeks as a ZK... Thank you for allowing us to participate in this event...


its sad that the 3 weeks you were part was one of the worst time to be part..... sometimes it just works that way. And it seemed very fitting to reach out to all past zk, one last hurrah.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *Wait!!! You have more then one residence?!? Good to know... Good to know...


some people never ever learn, which is what makes it so funnyound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Haha, Pete, that avatar is awesome. Maybe even better than Pinhead Smurf.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Haha, Pete, that avatar is awesome. Maybe even better than Pinhead Smurf.


yeah, I used this for a while when I was ZK...thought I'd take it out of the closet and wear it one last time, for old time's sake.

Pinhead Jr.: "so, does this make me Darth Llama Jr.? "

Herfabomber: "of course not..don't be goofy"

Pinhead Jr.: "look who's talkin', Darth"


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Boooooooooo! Say it ain't so Llamas!

I guess this is the last time I can use this:





Later Llamas! It's been fun!

.......FIRST BLOOD!!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok I am confused. Cause I just got bombed by llamas n lobs today. What the heck is going on!! You all are confusing the blonde!!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> confusing the blonde!!


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

Some things never change.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Gone the way of the manual typewriter, tube TV and party line. You guys were fun to watch!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I dont think this is going to end very well.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Ok I am confused. Cause I just got bombed by llamas n lobs today. What the heck is going on!! You all are confusing the blonde!!


Pinhead Jr.: "it's simple, Future Mom.....Pops and the mouse used to be llamas once upon a time, then they started the LOB and became LOBsters"


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Well, the squiddies knew that if we played in the sandbox long enough, eventually the other kids would leave.

Farewell Llama friends! What do you call an animal that used to be a llama? Maybe we need to come up with a symbol, you know, like the artist formerly known as prince.

Hmm... The brothers formerly known as llamas...










found that somewhere online. says it's a llama symbol...

Oh yeah, and I agree with all the other sappy junk that's been posted already. Love you guys!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

kapathy said:


> well lets see....attempt 5 at trying to type something and not sound sappy.
> 
> nope trial 5 failure.... ill think of something eventually i suppose


Kev, you made your mark as the capo of 2.0 and that's all that needs to be said.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

gasdocok said:


> Well, the squiddies knew that if we played in the sandbox long enough, eventually the other kids would leave.
> 
> Farewell Llama friends! What do you call an animal that used to be a llama? Maybe we need to come up with a symbol, you know, like the artist formerly known as prince.
> 
> ...


Isn't that the symbol for Lambda Lambda Lambda from Revenge of the Nerds? Seems appropriate I guess. LOL


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Just saw this. I shall drink a beer in your honor. A lot of good times with the ZK's. Here's to you stinkin Llamas. You will be missed, just not by me. Hahhahahahaha, seriously, you guys started a revolution, it only took groups to deal with the likes of Ron Zilla Stacey, Dave Smelvis Bonnette and Jenady.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Isn't that the symbol for Lambda Lambda Lambda from Revenge of the Nerds? Seems appropriate I guess. LOL


I believe you mean Llamda Llambda Llamda.... :llama:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> I believe you mean Llamda Llambda Llamda.... :llama:


Touche sir...touche


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

A sad day indeed. Puff's bombing threads without ZK is going to be like CHiPS without Erik Estrada, not that interesting. 

In all seriousness, I agree with everyone's sappy posts about how ZK will be missed. It's been an enjoyable run since joining my 2.0 brothers and sister.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Ok I am confused. Cause I just got bombed by llamas n lobs today. What the heck is going on!! You all are confusing the blonde!!


Ummm...errr.......what's the difference? :laugh:

As to the Zilla Killas....alright bunch of folks I suppose, but I've lived in Zillah for nigh upon 20 years and haven't seen one yet! In fact there hasn't been a killing in Zillah in decades....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

waitaminutewaitaminutewaitaminute!!! Why are Pete and Ian listed in the ZK board room?!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> waitaminutewaitaminutewaitaminute!!! Why are Pete and Ian listed in the ZK board room?!


If you were a Llama at any time, you got to come back for the last hit


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> waitaminutewaitaminutewaitaminute!!! Why are Pete and Ian listed in the ZK board room?!


Noticed that with Pete's avatar change....


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Huh, strange things afoot. Just what the hell is going on behind the scenes here? :noidea:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> waitaminutewaitaminutewaitaminute!!! Why are Pete and Ian listed in the ZK board room?!


we've been there for a couple of weeks and you just noticed now?

Pinhead Jr.: "yup, sharp as a Gummy Bear, this one"


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

well now that ive had a few... and perhaps a few to many.... 


I'll start off by saying that I have fully embraced my inner llama. I loved every damn minute. Everything from the daily banter to the sneaky bombs, to simply just trying to brighten someones day. I've even started to enjoy trying to explain the comroderie that is puff to outsiders that simply do not understand. This is a place where I seek solace, and pure entertainment. A digital playground, that houses so many that are now some of my closest friends. While ZK is closing up shop, we are all still here in the same capacity. Nothing has really changed, sometimes when its time its time. TO all of ZK past and present, thank you... Ive had a blast...hahaha stupid pun. You guys have been awesome. To the rest of puff..... you all suck (esp those slimy squids...and gosh...gosh really does suck, first blood my ass!).... nah not really. In a world full of shitty situations, this is one of the few bright spots. To think I found this place by looking up something as petty as how to season a humidor. I found something far better. To all you wise asses.... dont get any bright ideas.... ZK might be calling it quits... but a few PM's and ....well I dont really have to finish that statement.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

It was a blast while It lasted. As one of the Original and still the quietest ZK. I am sad to see it go but what we've done will always be remembered from our first bomb on Ron. To our Box bombing one of our own and all the wonderful bombs in between. Side note my personal favorite was the personalized lighters and ashtrays for Ron(Shuckins) and Dave(Smelvis)

I'm truly honored to have been a part of this.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Desertlifter said:


> Noticed that with Pete's avatar change....


Hah. I have avatars hidden. Too many boobs around, and my son frequently sits in my lap when I'm at my desk.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Too many boobs around.


That's for sure. Quite a number of them posting in this thread.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Too many boobs around












Stupid birds.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Haha! Dave, we've already slain our enemy... kicking their corpse seems improper!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

szyzk said:


> Stupid birds.


Whoa, whoa, whoa...what did the fowl ever do to you!?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

mrj205 said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa...what did the fowl ever do to you!?


A typical LOBer:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

kapathy said:


> well now that ive had a few... and perhaps a few to many....
> 
> I'll start off by saying that I have fully embraced my inner llama. I loved every damn minute. Everything from the daily banter to the sneaky bombs, to simply just trying to brighten someones day. I've even started to enjoy trying to explain the comroderie that is puff to outsiders that simply do not understand. This is a place where I seek solace, and pure entertainment. A digital playground, that houses so many that are now some of my closest friends. While ZK is closing up shop, we are all still here in the same capacity. Nothing has really changed, sometimes when its time its time. TO all of ZK past and present, thank you... Ive had a blast...hahaha stupid pun. You guys have been awesome. To the rest of puff..... you all suck (esp those slimy squids...and gosh...gosh really does suck, first blood my ass!).... nah not really. In a world full of shitty situations, this is one of the few bright spots. To think I found this place by looking up something as petty as how to season a humidor. I found something far better. To all you wise asses.... dont get any bright ideas.... ZK might be calling it quits... but a few PM's and ....well I dont really have to finish that statement.


THIS ^ :clap2:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Vicini said:


> It was a blast while It lasted. As one of the Original and still the quietest ZK. I am sad to see it go but what we've done will always be remembered from our first bomb on Ron. To our Box bombing one of our own and all the wonderful bombs in between. Side note my personal favorite was the personalized lighters and ashtrays for Ron(Shuckins) and Dave(Smelvis)
> 
> I'm truly honored to have been a part of this.


^ Me too Dennis, me too...


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

NOOOOOOO!!!!!

Please say it ain't so ZK2.0


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Too many boobs around


Pinhead Jr.: "yeah, like the one that just typed that post.....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Herfabomber: "you just can't help yourself, can you?...."

Pinhead Jr.: "nope...he lobs it in, I'm hittin' it out of the park..it's how I roll"


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Too many boobs around


I resemble that remark...


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

As an original member of ZK I must say that we had a great run. All good things run their course eventually. I'd like to say thanks to all the members of ZK past and present that made what we had so special. Kevin was the backbone of ZK 2.0. He was the brains behind ALL the antics. From the mailbox bombs to the FOG bombs. The memories are endless.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> Kevin was the backbone of ZK 2.0. He was the brains behind ALL the antics. From the mailbox bombs to the FOG bombs.


SEE! Anyone wants someone to blame? It has always been Kevins fault. See see see!!

and nobody believed me. pshhhh


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The blame game never works Matt.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Too many boobs.


no such thing



socalocmatt said:


> SEE! Anyone wants someone to blame? It has always been Kevins fault. See see see!!
> 
> and nobody believed me. pshhhh


oh don't worry, I for one, have always blamed Kevvy Wevvy for everything!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Holy shit that bus was moving fast as it plowed over me with Shane behind the wheel and matt dancinng in the aisles...... I will not be a martyr for shaes evil plans


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> Holy shit that bus was moving fast as it plowed over me with Shane behind the wheel and matt dancinng in the aisles...... I will not be a martyr for shaes evil plans


*Brain:* Don't worry, we know it is Shane's fault...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

No, no, Kevin. Martyrs voluntarily go to their deaths to support their cause, and are usually revered for their bravery. 

You're kinda going all weasely-like, trying to get off the hook. You're more of a "scapegoat."


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No, no, Kevin. Martyrs voluntarily go to their deaths to support their cause, and are usually revered for their bravery.
> 
> You're kinda going all weasely-like, trying to get off the hook. You're more of a "scapegoat."


blah blah blah..... so maybe i was going for a dramatic deflection of blame... not the dictionary definition geesh taking things so literally


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> blah blah blah..... so maybe i was going for a dramatic deflection of blame... not the dictionary definition geesh taking things so literally


I refer you to the last page...



David_ESM said:


> The blame game never works Matt.


Kevin.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> The blame game never works Matt.


Its gotten Kevin this far oke: :lol:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

kapathy said:


> geesh taking things so literally


First of all, why do people so often reply to my posts with "blah blah blah"?!?! And secondly, I'm a ninja! We like precision!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> And secondly, I'm a ninja! We like precision!


*Brain:* Like when you disclosed in this thread that you had multiple hiding places?!?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Not that's... I don't.... that's not what I... you have no...


.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> First of all, why do people so often reply to my posts with "blah blah blah"?!?! And secondly, I'm a ninja! We like precision!


Blah blah blah precision....eye roll...blonde head tilt and snap of the fingers. I got a ninja blade...
Aren't you suppose to be retired? I think we should just blame you. Poor Kevin is innocent.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Derek couldn't be retired.

He is like the squiddy heat shield. He takes all the beatings for us.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dang it all, David. That's supposed to be YOU!

And I quote:


Official Squid Press Release said:


> David (*David_ESM*), the remaining OG Bomb Squid will remain as the figurehead of the Squids, serving as the Squids' Grand Poo Bah Exalted Supreme Squid Leader (this is his new official title). *He will also serve as primary scapegoat when others want to attack a prominent Squid. *(Please make note of this designation, ZK, Lobsters, etc al)


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dang it all, David. That's supposed to be YOU!
> 
> And I quote:


well that would work if youd stop wandering around with a target on your back and sign in hand reading "free beer for all bullseyes"


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

kapathy said:


> well that would work if youd stop wandering around with a target on your back and sign in hand reading "free beer for all bullseyes"


:biglaugh:

Now where's my beer?!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> well that would work if youd stop wandering around with a target on your back and sign in hand reading "free beer for all bullseyes"


Indeed.

I just walk around with my ass out. That keeps EVERYONE at bay. You all think it is crazy. I call it crazy smart strategy.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Smart-ass strategy.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

kapathy said:


> Holy shit that bus was moving fast as it plowed over me with Shane behind the wheel and matt dancinng in the aisles...... I will not be a martyr for shaes evil plans


This is why I remain the quiet one. No one ever tries to throw me under a bus


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Don't worry, we know it is Shane's fault...


yeah...stop beating a dead horse...or llama, or whatever:deadhorse:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> blah blah blah..... so maybe i was going for a dramatic deflection of blame... not the dictionary definition geesh taking things so literally


Pinhead Jr.: "or, to put it more plainly, shut yer piehole already, Archbishop of Dork..AAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Like when you disclosed in this thread that you had multiple hiding places?!?


which, I might add, was an extremely interesting tidbit of information, unlike the normal ones you post.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> well that would work if youd stop wandering around with a target on your back and sign in hand reading "free beer for all bullseyes"


that's weird...I only saw the sign that read "I'm a Dork, please bomb me"ound:ound:ound:



cigargirlie said:


> :biglaugh:
> 
> Now where's my beer?!!


well, shit....if we're gettin' free beer for blastin' the Karate Squid, I deserve a full keg

Pinhead Jr.: "kegger at the Center when it arrives....everyone's invited....bikini chicks welcome....hehehehehehe"


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "kegger at the Center when it arrives....everyone's invited....bikini chicks welcome....hehehehehehe"


We have all seen the flyers. They are apparently always welcome at the center but I have never received confirmation of one arriving...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> We have all seen the flyers. They are apparently always welcome at the center but I have never received confirmation of one arriving...


Oh they show up, the problem is they are all strippers that work the afternoon shift down by the airport. Everyone knows how good those afternoon strippers look. u


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah...stop beating a dead horse...or llama, or whatever:deadhorse:


*Brain:* Not dead yet...


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah...stop beating a dead horse...or llama, or whatever:deadhorse:


It's not over 'til the fat package sings


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice artwork.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ...the Karate Squid..."


Hah. I _like _that! I'm usin' it.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hah. I _like _that! I'm usin' it.


*Brain:* Is that going to replace "That what she said" now?!?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Is that going to replace "That what she said" now?!?


it's possible...he's beaten that thing to death

Pinhead Jr.: "that's what she said...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

WTH?!! You guys/gals are simply too much! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/318853-zk-od-down-count-wtf-did-i-ever-do.html


----------

